# Schrammen - Kratzer - Blut



## Fey (14. Januar 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

also, ich habe glaube die ganze letzte Woche damit verbracht zu oben genannten Themen Tutorials zu finden. Hab auch das eine oder andere gefunden, aber irgendwie sah das nie so prickelnd auf meinem Opfer aus. In dem letzten Blut-Thread war ein Link dabei, der mein Herz höher schlagen ließ. Aber als ich es ausprobiert hatte, sah es genauso Sch**** aus, wie alles andere was mir bisher unter die Finger gekommen ist. Auch das verbinden verschiedener Tuts hat mir nicht viel gebracht. 

Nun meine Frage an Euch. Hat vielleicht irgendjemand einen Tip für mich, wie ich das am besten bewerkstellige einen Menschen so richtig zu "verunstalten"? Oder Tutorials aus den weiten des WWW die ich (vielleicht aus Blödheit) nicht gefunden habe? Wäre echt klasse, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.

Liebe Grüße...
eine erwartungsvolle Fey


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. Januar 2002)

hast du schon mal das tutorial "immer mitten in die fresse" von cgredeemer gestestet? schau mal hier > http://www.cgredeemer.net <


----------



## elgo (14. Januar 2002)

# 1


----------



## Fey (14. Januar 2002)

Hmm, 

@hottemp: Das Tut ist nicht schlecht. Werd mal schaun, was ich für mein Vorhaben verwenden kann. Es geht nämlich nicht um ein Gesicht sondern einen Oberkörper...

@elgo: es ging leider nicht um Blutbrushes, wobei der Thread einem eh nix mehr bringt, da die Links alle nimmer vorhanden sind. 

Hat vielleicht sonst jemand noch was parat? Ich hab schon so tolle Sachen in der Richtung von Euch gesehen, Ihr müsst doch wissen, wie Ihr das gemacht habt. 

Liebe Grüße,
Fey


----------



## FilouX (14. Januar 2002)

Was hältst Du davon, wenn Du einfach aus einem Unfallhilfelehrbuch z.B. "Gorgass-Ahnefeld" oder "Notarzt im Einsatz" (da bekommst Du echt gute Oberkörperunfallbilder)ein paar Pics scanst und dann per Slicetool ausschneidest und einfach drüberlegst? Ist nur so ne Idee... ;-]


----------



## schneeWITCHen (14. Januar 2002)

sowas? einfach mitm airbrush rumgeschmiert


----------



## elgo (14. Januar 2002)

@ Fey

Mit BlutBrushes kann man wirklich geile Sachen machen (was nicht auf mein Bild bezogen ist!).

Aber beschreib uns doch genauer was du machen willst, dann können wir dir auch besser helfen.


----------



## FilouX (14. Januar 2002)

Hier findest Du gute Bilder, die Du weiterzerstückeln kannst und wo Du vielleicht was verwenden kannst...

#1

oder:

#2


----------



## elgo (14. Januar 2002)

Argh derbe Bilder FilouX
Brudale Sache


----------



## Fey (14. Januar 2002)

Dank Euch für die liebe Hilfe. 

Also, ich hab da so'n Pic. Ich habe ihn mal stark verkleinert dran gehängt. Auf jeden Fall wollte ich den Hintergrund ein wenig Apokalyptisch darstellen und ihn so, wie wenn er grad 'nen heftigen Kampf hinter sich hatte, also Blutschrammen über der Brust hat und so.

Anfangen wollte ich erst mal mit den Schrammen. Aber da ich daran schon scheitere bin ich mal gespannt, was das mit dem Apokalyptisch erst werden soll.  Ich arbeite zwar schon seit einem Jahr mit Photoshop, mache aber hauptsächlich Illustrationen und Websites. Da haperts noch so ein bisserl bei Fotomanipulation. 

@schneeWITCHen: Deine Abneigung gegen Britney ist mir schon auf Deiner HP aufgefallen.  Die teil ich voll und ganz mit Dir, auch wenn ich es nicht ganz so krass ausdrücke. *g*

Liebe Grüße,
Fey


----------



## FilouX (14. Januar 2002)

@elgo Wenn man jeden Tag auf der Notaufnahme mit sowas zu tun hatte, beziehungsweise am Kamener Kreuz Rettungswagen gefahren ist, ist das normal...


----------



## stiffy (14. Januar 2002)

hab grad n nettes tut für blut gefunden: http://www.screaming-art.com/tutorial14.php

fragt mich bidde net wo, ich habs vergessen 

@filoux: nette bildchen


----------



## elgo (14. Januar 2002)

mh ...
das "Roh"Bild ist aufjedenfall dafür geeignet und die Idee auch gut ich würde sagen du mixt alles ein bisschen ... 
zuerst diese blauen Flecken (siehe tut irgendwo oben), dann darauf ein paar brushes (erst schwarz, dann dunkel rot = tiefe schnittwunde)
und von dem anderen auch ncoh ein bisschen was.
___

aber kannst du mir bitte erklären was du mit Apokalyptisch meinst 

Ausserdem würde ich mich freuen wenn du mir das Das "Roh"Bild in groß schicken (elgoDesign@gmx.de) könntest. Dann könnten wir die Entwürfe vergleichen.


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. Januar 2002)

sind ja wirklich böse manche bilder auf den seiten. hab hier noch eine: *edited*


----------



## nanda (14. Januar 2002)

off-topic

@hottemp
ich hoffe, du weißt, daß die rotten-page nicht ganz unbedenklich ist. ich bin kein moralapostel oder so etwas und ich bin auch kein verfechter der zensur im netz. aber so manches auf der page geht meines erachtens zu weit und die bilder sind auch nicht in irgend einer art aus medizinischer sicht zu vertreten. die meisten pageviewer wollen natürlich ziemlich tough und cool erscheinen (insbesondere gegenüber dem weiblichen geschlecht) und sagen, daß man die bilder problemlos wegsteckt. in wahrheit trifft das aber nicht auf alle zu. ich würde sogar behaupten, daß einige bilder bei fast jedem in erinnerung bleiben. im moment wird das vielleicht keine große bedeutung haben. aber unser unterbewußtsein spielt uns manchmal größere streiche als uns lieb ist.

also, nicht böse sein hottemp. aber deinen verweis auf die seite fand ich nicht sehr angebracht. sorry.

end off-topic


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. Januar 2002)

ok, ich sehs ja ein, war nicht ganz korrekt der link. habs editiert.


----------



## Sovok (14. Januar 2002)

@ nanda die links von filoux gehn aber auch in die geschmacklose richtung von rotten

also bitte jungs das muss doch ned sein
wickelt das über pms ab, wenns unbedingt sein muss oder schreibt wenigstens dazu, dass einen auf der seite unfall/operationsfotos der härtesten art erwarten nich einfach nur #1 und #2
schließlich is das hier n offener thread und es surfen hier noch einige jungs und mädels der jüngeren generation rum


----------



## nanda (14. Januar 2002)

@sovok
meines erachtens ist von erheblicher bedeutung, ob eine seite einen medizinischen hintergrund hat oder aus reiner sensationslust ins netz gestellt wurde. und genau hier liegt der unterschied zu den links von filoux. diesen unterschied darf man bei der beurteilung von webseiten nicht außer acht lassen.

ich stimme mit dir jedoch überein, daß in zukunft ein hinweis auf den inhalt der gelinkten seite nicht schaden würde, wobei die grenzen zur geschmacklosigkeit sehr fließend sind.

ende


----------



## Sovok (14. Januar 2002)

bei der subjektiven beurteilung machts sicher nen unterschied...

aber ob ich jetzt per links auf ne seite komm die nen gespaltenen schädel in großaufnahme zeigt und drüber schreibt "so arbeiten wir im klinikum lichtenfeld" oder nich

für den betrachter kommts aufs gleiche raus... ich kann drauf verzichten und will zumindest, dass ich gewarnt werde


----------



## Fey (16. Januar 2002)

Hallöchen...

ich finde es klasse, dass Ihr Euch so Mühe gebt. Was die Rotten angeht...die finde ich einfach nur widerlich.

@elgo: Ich kann Dir das Original schicken, musst mir nur mal Deine eMail geben. Bis mein Ergebnis fertig ist, kanns aber ein wenig dauern. Ich mach das nur in meiner Freizeit und die ist im Moment sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr knapp. Eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden. 
Apokalyptisch = Feuer in Richtung Untergang...irgendwie so in der Richtung, so ganz ausgereift ist der Gedanke noch nicht. Reift während dem Tun. 

Liebe Grüße,
Fey


----------



## FilouX (16. Januar 2002)

O.k., o.k., geb mich ja geschlagen. War ja nur gut gemeint. Bei mir als Ex-medeziner (Rettungssanitäter, examinierter Krankenpfleger) ist das ein normales Thema. Außerdem hätte ich noch andere Links mit einbinden können, aber das wäre noch herber geworden. Wie ich meine, kann man am besten solche Effekte der Photomanipulation mit Hilfe von anderen Pics durchführen, oder man macht Photos, mit Moulagen, die aber sehr realitätsnah sind. Ich weiß ja nicht, wofür das Ganze verwendet werden soll, aber aus den Bildern lassen sich wie schon gesagt gute Muster und Texturen übernehmen.

Ergo: Ich bitte um Nachsicht. Werde das nächste Mal eine PM schreiben, zumindest bei solchen brikären Bildern.


----------



## shiver (17. Januar 2002)

warum "malt" ihr das blut nicht einfach? erfordert übung, sieht aber am besten aus.


----------



## elgo (17. Januar 2002)

meine adresse ist elgoDesign@gmx.de


----------



## Tai2K (17. Januar 2002)

auf http://www.photoshoptutorials.de im augenworkshop giebts auch n paar coole sachen in die richtung


----------



## Fey (18. Januar 2002)

@Shiver: Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das Blut selbstgemalt besser ausschaut. Aber mit malen hab ich's überhaupt. Und üben geht eigentlich nur wenn man Lehrmaterial hat. 

@elgo: Geht raus.

Liebe Grüße,
Feyiama


----------



## shiver (18. Januar 2002)

nun, ich bin mit malen sehr zufrieden, man hat doch am meisten einflussmöglichkeiten.


----------



## stiffy (18. Januar 2002)

sry wenn ich mich wiederhol, aber ich finds passt grad zum zeichnen:

http://www.screaming-art.com/tutorial14.php


----------



## shiver (18. Januar 2002)

kommt billig. 
never use color burn.


----------

